
Liveblog: All the News from Apple's September Event - gnicholas
http://live.arstechnica.com/apples-september-10-2019-by-innovation-only-event/
======
gnicholas
I'm watching the livestream from Apple's website and following this liveblog.
Interestingly, Ars is able to get photos up before they hit the "live" stream.
I wonder what the latency is — must be at least 30 seconds, based on the text
update differential.

